#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  belasting buiten het carre

## Podium Verhuur

Hallo,

Stel ik maak een carre van 4 x 4 op 5 meter hoogte aan de buitenzijde van het carre dus aan de box corner bevestig ik een stuk truss dat dan dus uitsteekt. Mag ik dan nog iets hangen aan dit stuk truss. Zoja hoe bereken ik dit in verhouding tot de normale berekening? Want al bij 1 meter lijkt het mij dat de druk op de onderste buizen groter is dan bij de bovenste buizen.
Wij werken uitsluitend met H30V.
Mijn klant wil zelf tot een meter of drie gaan en ik zou graag in een berkening willen laten zien dat dit niet veilig is.

Het is helaas geen optie om het carre groter te maken

----------


## Joost van Ens

Een uitkraging van een meter zal zeker met boxcorners geen enkel probleem zijn. 3 meter wordt idd. anders, hoeveel kilo moet er in? Er bestaat een vuistregel voor uitkragingen. Maar die ben ik even kwijt. (komt vast zo weer boven drijven)

Ik heb even gezocht en kom een citaat van Rinus Bakker tegen "Prolyte tabel voor X30D gaat tot 4m - en dan mag er 107 kg op t puntje."

Je bent met H30V sterker, dus er kan iets in. Tevens leert dit citaat ons dat je er iets over moet kunnen vinden in de prolyte bijbel. Naar die heb ik op de plek waar ik nu zit niet bij de hand.

Joost.

Edit. Je kunt bij prolyte het kylo programma gratis downloaden. Deze rekent ook met uitkragingen. Als ik het zo snel zie, kun je als er verder niks in de truss hangt met H30V op 3 meter uitkraging aan beide zijden, nog tot ongeveer 400 kilo gaan aan uiterste puntlast. Deze moet je nog wel even delen door 2, maar er kan dus zeker wel wat in een uitkraging van 3 meter.

Succes

----------


## Podium Verhuur

BEdoel je deze link?

http://www.prolyte.com/documents/products/300

of het bekende Black Book?

http://www.prolyte.com/support/brochures

Het gewicht zal iets van 60kg zijn

----------


## Joost van Ens

http://www.prolyte.com/support/downloads/kylo

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Volgens dit programma zou ik 14 meter eraan mogen hangen en ook nog een speaker van 35Kg aan het einde van het stuk truss.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Lijkt me idd. ook wat veel. misschien een fout in het programma? Maar ik weet de vuistregel weer. Max 1/3 uitkragen. dus bij 4 meter net geen 1,5 meter. Meer kan zeker, maar dan wordt het rekenen. Misschien even wachten op Rinus?

Joost.

----------


## rinus bakker

*@ Joost:
*kleine correctie: de vuistregel voor toelaatbare uitkraging is 1/6e hoor. Geen 1/3e.
Bij 4m is dat niet veel.
Maar:

*@Podiumverhuur.
*60kg op 1m? LOL!

Zoek maar eens even op bij *'cantilevers'* in die nieuwe Prolyte 'black bible':
H30V op 1m: daar mag van de fabrikant 989kg aan.  Ik zou het beperkt houden tot 495kg. 
Maar dan heb je nog steeds meer dan voldoende lijkt me zo.

En ja 
- die gegevens van Prolyte zijn gebaseerd op druk en trek en buiging en afschuiving en zovoort.
Als je dat allemaal zelf wilt gaan berekenen moet je maar stoppen met verhuren 
en eerst eens een Middelbare of Hogere Technische studie gaan doen...

Maar het beste is misschien om te leren de gegevens van de fabrikant te begrijpen.
Want wat dat betreft zit je bij Prolyte in elke geval op een zeer goede plaats.
Veel van hun 'conculegas' laten je als klant gewoon in het rond zwemmen,
die hebben geen cirkel- of uitkragings belastbaarheids gegevens.

Overigens van die 14m en die 35kg waar je het over hebt snap ik helemaal niks.
Hoe kom je nou bij 14m als je zelf zegt niet meer dan 4m te (kunnen) gaan???

----------


## Joost van Ens

> *@ Joost:
> *kleine correctie: de vuistregel voor toelaatbare uitkraging is 1/6e hoor. Geen 1/3e.
> Bij 4m is dat niet veel.



Oeps, bedankt voor het corrigeren.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Die 14 meter is een kwestie van uitproberen wat het prog. als maximale zou aankunnen.

Ik heb de vraag ook bij prolyte neergelegd en men zou er nog even op terugkomen. Ik heb inmiddels ook het boekje van de zaak opgehaald, vind dat net iets makkelijker lezen dan vanaf een beeldscherm. Bedankt in ieder geval voor de informatie!

----------


## rinus bakker

"zou ik 14 meter eraan mogen hangen en ook nog een speaker van 35Kg aan het einde"

*14m* eraan hangen - dat snap ik niet. 
*Aan* 14m iets (kilogrammen?) ophangen - dat zou ik wel kunnen snappen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

volgens KYLO zou er 14 meter truss aangeknoopt mogen worden waarbij men aan het einde (14m tot boxcorner) 35 kg mag worden gehangen

----------


## rinus bakker

OK. Dat is een stuk duidelijker.
Maar dat had je zelf ook al kunnen uitrekenen zonder KYLO hoor.
En het is een logisch gevolg van de 'cantilever' opgaves in die "Big Black" van Prolyte.
Het "Toelaatbaar Buigend moment" voor H30V is 14,6 kNm.

Simpel sommetje voor die uitkraging met F x a: 3,48kN x 14m = 14,6 kNm
(want het eigen gewicht van die 14 m moet je ook niet verwaarlozen!)

Wel kun je je afvragen hoeveel doorbuiging (!) je dan mag verwachten  :Frown:  
Daarom laten ze dat in de "Big Black" vast ook wel ophouden bij ca. 5m uitkraging.

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij 14 meter zal het ook lekker gaan slingeren als er ook maar een klein beetje beweging in komt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> Het "Toelaatbaar Buigend moment" voor H30V is 14,6 kNm.
> 
> Simpel sommetje voor die uitkraging met F x a: 3,48kN x 14m = 14,6 kNm
> (want het eigen gewicht van die 14 m moet je ook niet verwaarlozen!)



Inderdaad ook zonder KYLO begriijp ik dat het niet zo moeten kunnen, ik haalde die 14 meter alleen aan omdat ik twijfelde of ik het KYLO programma wel goed gebruikte.

Ik snap alleen de berekening niet. Ik weet dat F staat voor force en a voor de lengte. de speaker weegt 35 kg wat neerkomt op 343 N = 3,43 kN (afhankelijk van de rekenmethode, ik dacht altijd x 9,81)
De truss weegt 88.2 kg wat dan were neer komt op 8.65kn. Totaal dus 12.08kN

Maar dan ben ik het een beetje kwijt. Moet ik dit dan vermenigvuldigen met 14? Dan kom ik uit 169.12 kNm. Wat dan veels te veel wordt.

3 meter zou dan het maximale zijn. 3 x 6.3kg = 1.85kN + 3 x 3.43 = 12.14 kNm

En als ik het goed begrepen heb is dit dus de kracht die komt te staan op het stuk truss.
Hoe reken in dan precies uit hoeveel cm hij zal door buigen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Pfffffffffffffffff

Zoals al eerder opgemerkt: je moet toch maar eens een keuze gaan maken.
> Ofwel je gaat echt de tijd nemen om te leren rekenen 
(en het forum biedt no eenmaal geen schriftelijke cursussen, en evenmin dito overhoringen)
> Ofwel je gebruikt die uitgebreide beschikbare Prolyte info zoals het hoort 
en gaat daarmee door in het verhuren...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Prima, stond ook wel nog op de planning om eens cursusje te doen. Maar tot nu toe hebben we alleen de kant en klare oplossing gebruikt van prolyte (overkappingen en carre's, tenminste kant en klaar de carre's werden doorberekend door hun en wij kregen dan de bestellijst.)

Inmiddels heb ik van Prolyte ook de complete berekening gehad incl de maximale lengte icm met het gewicht dat er aan komt te hangen.

Gelukkig blijft Prolyte een betrouwbare parnter in berekeningen, dus kiezen wij gewoon voor optie 3. Prolye e-mailen/bellen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Je hebt een antwoord van de fabrikant. 
Dat is de enige die een antwoord kan geven waar je op terug kunt vallen.

En daarin zit ook een groot verschil tussen die jongens (en meisjes  :Smile:  daar werken ook een paar heel leuke!) in Leek,
en de meerderheid van de concullega "alu-buis-bakkers-en-braders".

Daarnaast vrees ik dat je bij de Basiscursus Elementaire Hijstechniek 
vergeefs zult zoeken / wachten op al dat soort van berekeningen.
Constructieleer in 1 dag is wel wat al te hoog gegrepen.

Maar je leert wel hoe de tabellen+informatie af fabriek moet worden gelezen en begrepen.
En welke fabrikanten er een potje van maken als het op de echt seriuze zaken aankomt.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ja dat sommige er een potje van maken kwamen we al achter bij de oprichting van het bedrijf. Toen waren het alleen podiumdelen, maar er kwamen hele creatieve berekeningen waardoor men (als men hun eigen rekensom goed zouden uitvoeren) op een max. belasting van 2000 kg per vierkante meter uitkwamen. (geen layer) of berekeningen die gingen uitrekenen wat de belasting is per cm2. zonder erbij te vermelden dat het om cm2 ging. Wat resulteerde op extrem lage belastbaarheid.

Uiteindelijk bij Prolyte uitgekomen, omdat die a alle certificaten openbaar durfde te maken, b omdat wij het idee kregen dat ze begrepen waar ze het over hadden en c omdat hun prijzen concurerend waren in de rest van de markt en d niet onbelangrijk omdat hun klemmen beter werken dan de draaiknoppen.
Vanuit die kennis hebben toen ook gekozen voor de trussen en boxcorners van Prolyte.

Alleen jammer dat hun cursus alleen voor de Duitse markt is. (niemand bij ons spreekt een woord Duits).

Ik heb er wel 1 gevonden die erg goed klonk in Groot Brittany, maar dan moeten we een moment vinden om met de crew 3 weken naar de UK te gaan.
Maar we gaan nu wel erg off topic. Ik weet inmiddels wat ik moet weten. Iedereen bedankt voor alle informatie en hulp.

----------


## stainz

@podiumverhuur
In nederland heb je de 5-daagse cursus Elemetaire Hijstechniek, heb deze vorig jaar zelf afgelegd en moet zeggen dat ik tot nu toe zo goed als alle problemen heb kunnen tackelen met de kennis die ik daar heb opgedaan. 
Rekenvoorbeelden in de cursus gingen vorig jaar aan de hand van de prolyte tabellen. Alleen constructieleer zoals in roof-constructies zit daar helaas niet in en zijn volgens ook maar weinig mensen in het entertainment wereldje die daar echt kaas van gegeten hebben.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Beste Stainz, bedankt voor de tip. Ik had het idee dat je in 5 dagen niet echt kunt leren wat nodig is om het echt onder de knie te krijgen. Als je de cursus van Argh bedoeld heb ik begrepen dat deze in Nederland behoorlijk hoog wordt aangeprezen, aan de andere kant, weet ik nog niet hoeveel dat zegt gezien het geringe aanbod in Nederland.

Die cursus en ik moet even op mijn laptop opzoeken hoe hij heet en door wie hij gegeven wordt duur wat langer en wordt ook in het buitenland aardig hoog gewaardeerd. In Duitsland schijnen ook erg goede te zitten, p.a. 1 van Prolyte zelf, maar dat duits is wel een serieus probleem.

Vooral de roof-constructies zijn voor ons vooral interessant, hier krijgen we het meest mee te maken, nu gebruken we alleen  de kant en klare oplossingen van Prolyte, maar het is wel zo fijn als je ook begrijpt waar ze de getallen vandaan halen. Ook wil ik in de toekomst kijken of we een dak ook hoger, lager, breder of dieper kunnen maken zonder elke keer het plan bij Prolyte te moeten neerleggen.

Maar nogmaals bedankt voor de tip.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK dan maar FF verder Off-Topic:
@ stainz
bedankt voor deze veer in m'n achterste... :Smile:  vind deze oertijd rigger leuk om te horen
Gewoon een veertje van een Archeopteryx 
en ik ben al lang blij dat T-Rex geen veren had.

@ Podium Verhuur
je zou haast zeggend dat je op de pay-roll van de promo-departement in Leek staat... :Wink: 
Maar voor 'lager' hoef je je natuurlijk niet druk te maken...
En wat betreft hoger: doe het dan wel volgens de voorschriften/baubuch-opgaven.
En niet gaan lopen improviseren zoals de Indummiana's bij hun laatste 'StaatsBraderieConcertBuitenPodium'. 
Kortom: 
"begrijpen" vergt studie.
En waaruit maak jij op dat Prolyte een 25-daagse Staging Cursus geeft in Het Grote Buurland.
Volgens mij moet je wel onderscheid maken tussen de fabrikant uit Leek,
en de Event Akademie, waar een aantal mensen van die fabrikant ook les geven voor het Rigging Meister papiertje.

Daar doen ze 2 dagen lang over aanslaan... 
Stainz kan bevestigens dat je dat ook in 1,5 a 2 uur kan doen.
En als je echt die berekeningen goed wilt kunnen volgen:
wederom een terleurstelling - dat leer je ook niet op de EA. 
25 dagen is nou eenmaal geen 3 a 4 jaar constructieleer.
Net zo min als 5 dagen dat zijn.
Maar als we alleen maar Ing's en Ir's verwachten in dit vak...
dan is het vak morgen over-en-uit, gesloten en afgeschaft.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Sorry wellicht heb ik het niet duidelijk omschreven de cursus waar ik het over had wordt gegeven in G-B. Over die van Duitsland weet ik niet veel, alleen dat er een aantal hoog in het vaandel staan. Maar ook hiervan weet ik niet of die van Prolyte erbij staan.

Ik heb werk niet bij Prolyte en heb er ook geen belangen in, maar ben wel heel erg te spreken over een aantal van hun producten en hun service. Met een aantal producten hebben ze ook wel behoorlijk deplank misgeslagen, maar volgens mij heeft dat er mee te maken dat ze ooit een bedrijf hebben overgenomen en daarmee ook de productielijn (weet ik ook al niet zeker  :Wink:  )
De cursus van prolyte waar ik het over had is deze: http://www.prolyte.com/support/prolyte-campus
Maar op dit moment zijn die ook alleen in Hongarije en Rusland. Maar duren ook zeker geen 25 dagen....

Wat zou jij in ons geval dan adviseren, ik heb begrepen dat jij zelf die opleidingen ook verzorgt. Ikzelf zat dan te denken, als we die van Argh zouden kiezen om dan zelf de 5 en 2 daagse cursus te doen en deze kennis over te brengen op het personeel.
Hebben we dan genoeg kennis in huis om veilig te kunnen riggen en om tekeningen en berekening te maken mbt belastingen en veiligheid. Of moeten we dan toch op zoek naar iemand met die IR of ING titel?

Daarbij rekening houdende dat we nooit meer dan 1 overdekt podium per dag neerzetten en ik iemand ben die altijd bij op en afbouw van deze constructie aanwezig is.

----------


## stainz

@rinus
Mijn echte naam is Bas en heb je pas dan ook gemaild over die belasting in een "halve cirkel"-podium wat toch aanzienlijk hoog niveau was dat daar wel iemand met de IR of ING titel aan te pas zou moeten komen.
Heb zelf toch ook wel enige trots op dat stukje tekst op het gele papier "vrijwel uitmuntend gevolg" daar doe je het voor toch!

@podium verhuur
Als zijnde bezitter van het ARGH/Rhino Rigs - Certificaat kan ik zeggen dat de cursus naast een zeker kennis op gebied van rekenen aan truss en bridles/tweesprongen ook zorgt voor een zekere bewustwording van de risico's die ons vak met zich mee brengt. Waar normaal iedereen in een beurshal sowieso al omhoog kijkt, lach je je nu helemaal kapot wanneer je ziet dat een werk dat rigging gereedschap/hulpmiddelen verkoopt een stand heeft die gebouwd is met "troep"-truss. 
Je kijkt net even iets kritischer naar andermans werk en met eigen werk ga ik nog meer voor zekerheid dan ik eerst al deed en zorg dat ik het op papier ook altijd 100% in orde heb. 

Vind het zelf nog steeds een nuttige cursus om achter de rug te hebben, maar als je echt aan roof-constructies moet gaan rekenen zou ik voor een bouwkundige gaan.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Bedankt voor de toelichting.

Ik denk dat de oplossing voor ons dan niet heel interessant is. Moelijke constructies worden toch altijd al door een andere partij doorberekend, daarmee kun je je uiteindelijk ook beter indekken bij eventuele claims. En de overkappingen die wij (gaan) gebruiken, zijn kant en klare oplossingen, waarbij het bouwboek al aangeeft wat wel en niet kan.
Natuurlijk is het leuk als je het allemaal zelf kan uitrekenen en misschien dat ik in de toekomst tijd vind om toch eens een cursus te doen, maar kwa kosten maakt het niet veel uit of je zelf een personeelslid aan het werk zet of er iemand voor inhuurt. 
Ik had stiekem hoop dat we met de curus van 3 weken in de UK, zelf een compleet plan konden door berekenen, maar na een uitvoerig gesprek vandaag met de aanbieder blijkt dat Rinus gelijk heeft en dat je een hoop kan leren met zo'n curcus, maar niet hetgene dat we willen leren/nodig hebben.

Zelf ben ik niet zo vingerwijzend, wat andere bedrijven doen moeten ze zelf weten. Ik vind persoonlijk dat je pas mag wijzen als je zeker weet dat alles wat je doet helemaal goed en zonder fouten is. (is eigenlijk een regel binnen de beroepsvervoersbranche, maar past ook prima hier)
Misschien komt het ook omdat je op een gegeven moment op een punt komt in je leven dat je de meeste dingen wel gezien hebt en niet meer verbaast opkijkt van creative oplossingen van andere.
Maar dit is natuurlijk voor iedereen om zelf over te beslissen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *Podium Verhuur
*
LOL - we gaan steeds meer OffTopic,
maar het blijft wel dicht bij mij - althans wat betreft die genoemde "Prolyte campus' trainingen.
IID een groot aantal goede product-ondersteunende trainingen, 
en ook een paar wat meer brede algemene,  en één daarvan geef ik zelf.
De 5daagse Entertainment Hijstechniek die ik al bijna 20 jaar in eigen beheer in NL geef 
doe ik ook voor andere geintereseerde partijen - in NL maar ook daarbuiten 
(zoals voor LGO in Belgie of Riggtec in Spanje).
En dus ook voor geinteresseerde Prolyte dealers. Oa die twee in Rusland.
En 'die van de ARGH' zijn voor een deel ook van mij.
Ik was de eerste binnen de club die met trainingen ben begonnen, 
en ook de enige die dat als hoofdzaak in het inkomen heeft. 

*Stainz* is mijn getuige dat het een heel zinvolle kennisaanvulling kan zijn.
En daarnaast zijn de trainingen 'op uitkoop / in house' 
natuurlijk flink aan te passen aan de wensen van de klant.
Dus als er serieuze belangstelling is - dan is daar ook serieus op in te gaan.
Maar dat hoeft niet hier in dit Topic op het forum...
Dan moet je dat maar even via de "persoonlijke mailtjes-hoek" doen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

BEdankt voor het aanbod, ik hou het zeker in gedachte. Maar eerst even het geld opmaken aan de overkappingen en nieuwe bakwagen. :-)

----------

